# Bike News - THE NEW PANIGALE V4



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Further improved, easier, more intuitive, less tiring and even faster, the new Panigale V4 is ready to take to the track
•After being confirmed for the second consecutive year, the best-selling super sports bike in the world is now available from Ducati dealers
•Over 450 motorcycles delivered in Europe and the United States








Borgo Panigale (Bologna, Italy), 20 January 2020 - Since 2018, the date of its arrival on the market, the Panigale V4 has established new benchmarks in the super sports bike segment where, for the second consecutive year, it is the best-selling motorcycle in the world.

The production of the Panigale V4 MY2020 is in full swing. Around 450 motorcycles have been delivered to European and US dealers, and in the coming weeks the new super sports bike will also reach the other markets in the world in which Ducati is present.

To confirm the success already achieved by this jewel of style and technology, feedback and data from customers and the specialized press were collected and analysed in Borgo Panigale. This allowed Ducati to make a Panigale V4 that is easier, less fatiguing and more intuitive to ride, resulting in an even faster bike on the stopwatch, with an improvement that is all the more evident the lesser the rider's experience. In short, it is an even more powerful and enjoyable bike for an amateur who, on the track, can bring his performance closer to that of a professional rider.

The Panigale V4 is now equipped with content taken from the V4 R. For example, the aerodynamic package through-air (aerofoils, plexiglas screen, nose fairing and larger lateral fairings, more efficient lateral vents for the radiator), which provides enhanced airflow protection and improves overall vehicle stability, enhancing confidence.

The update is completed by the Front Frame chassis with modified stiffness, to give better front-end 'feel' at extreme lean angles. What's more, the bike includes DTC and DQS up/down EVO 2 strategies. Thanks to a new 'predictive' control strategy, Ducati Traction Control (DTC) EVO 2 significantly improves out-of-the-corner power control; Ducati Quick Shift up/down (DQS) EVO 2, instead, shortens up-shift times, allowing sportier high-rev gear shifts (over 10,000 rpm) and boosting shift stability during aggressive acceleration and cornering. The bike also features specially-developed Ride by Wire system mappings with several torque delivery control logics.

The Panigale V4 is powered by the 1,103 cc Desmosedici Stradale (banked 42° back from the horizontal), a MotoGP-derived 90° V4 with Desmodromic timing, a one-of-a-kind engine featuring a counter-rotating crankshaft and Twin Pulse firing order. The engine can deliver 214 hp at 13,000 rpm and a torque of 12.6 kgm at 10,000 rpm, making for awesome road riding.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Loads of info yet strangely enough not a price to be seen!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Loads of info yet strangely enough not a price to be seen!


Think that they are about £20k :doublesho Nobody needs 214hp on a bike. If I was after a Panigale, the V2 would be the one for me and still more than I'd ever need. Funnily enough I watched a vid on the V2 last night and it sounded brilliant on the track. With all the electronics these days it's hard to know whether you're riding it or the computer is.


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I agree with the above, 200+HP on the road is mental. Its a beautiful looking bike if you want a nutter bike. I know there will be some that buy it, track it and do it justice but the vast majority will be pottering around on a Sunday.

Again, as I above I would go for the V2 in fact I nearly did but decided the tucked position just wasn't for for me so went a different route.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

c87reed said:


> Think that they are about £20k :doublesho Nobody needs 214hp on a bike. If I was after a Panigale, the V2 would be the one for me and still more than I'd ever need. Funnily enough I watched a vid on the V2 last night and it sounded brilliant on the track. With all the electronics these days it's hard to know whether you're riding it or the computer is.


Maybe the computer would be able to tip it over far enough to get my knee down on corners because I never could when I had a bike


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

vsideboy said:


> Maybe the computer would be able to tip it over far enough to get my knee down on corners because I never could when I had a bike


Probably called knee down assist lol 😂


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

what is that in the back ground? the line of garages needed to keep oneon the road?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

c87reed said:


> Nobody needs 214hp on a bike.


...just the same as nobody needs a car to go over 70mph in the UK.. 

It's about choice...

:thumb:

Anyway...Ducati's are useless on the road, far better on the track where they belong...

and..as per usual... far, far too much tech on this bike...

:lol: :wall:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Probably needs the electronics to keep it ridable for us mere mortals if you want to use the power, not a fan of abs on bikes though.
My BMW has half the power of the mv I had and I miss the power and now looking for the next pocket rocket.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gas head said:


> Probably needs the electronics to keep it ridable for us mere mortals if you want to use the power, not a fan of abs on bikes though.
> My BMW has half the power of the mv I had and I miss the power and now looking for the next pocket rocket.


New bikes certainly appear to be unrideable if you turn everything off (unless you really know what you're doing)... but that isn't down to power - they have clearly been designed that way.

Fast bikes have been nigh on 200bhp AND 200mph since the late 90's.

They didn't have, nor needed any electronic aids to be ridden hard/fast.

Bikes _should_ be dangerous.. all this safety malarky should be reserved for dull people in their dull cages..:doublesho 

:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> New bikes certainly appear to be unrideable if you turn everything off (unless you really know what you're doing)... but that isn't down to power - they have clearly been designed that way.
> 
> Fast bikes have been nigh on 200bhp AND 200mph since the late 90's.
> 
> ...


Yep, they've been fast forever.
It's not the fact the bikes are powerful or stupid fast it's the muppets that ride them stupidly and make a mockery of the people who just want to go out for a nice ride with their mates.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

The standard version is £20k and the S is £25k

Saying that the new superbike. The standard yam R1 is £17k Yam R1M is over £22k and the likes of BMW S1000RR is now £15 an half k for the basic and the M-Sport £19k

I remember when you could buy a brand new R1, Fireblade for less than 9k


----------

